# 3-23 [Monsters on Matrix]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Johnny, Caleb, Ashlie & I headed out to 'Ol Bob Sykes last night to do some sight fishing for some bridge behemoths. It didn't take more than five minutes for me to hook up with the first bull of the night, & it was an absolute hawg. Dumped over half the spool on my Stradic Ci4+ 4000FA before I could even get one crank on her. About seven minutes later, I had her bridge side ready for the net. Unfortunately Caleb couldn't figure out how to get the drop net unraveled, so I spent the next ten minutes keeping her in check next to the bridge, waiting patiently for Caleb to figure the net out, but finally he gave up & walked away from it. Evidently she had regained enough energy over that ten minutes for one last ditch effort, & she made it count. She beelined for the pilings & broke me off before I could try to turn her. As I stood there in dismay over the 42''-44'' bull that I had just lost, Johnny walked over & untangled the drop net in about 30 seconds. Pretty upset about losing what would have been my biggest red this year, I decided to sit down & re-rig quick so that I could seek my revenge. Over the course of the next half hour I broke another one off & landed a massive 41'' bruiser, & Caleb broke one off as well. After only an hour of fishing, Caleb & Ashlie decided to leave. Johnny & I persevered, & man were we rewarded! The next couple hours were an absolute blast! Johnny pulled the hooks on a couple & landed a 38.75'' beast, & I pulled the hooks on a few, broke a couple more off, & landed two more as well. Left the bridge a little after 3AM because we were both exhausted already. Running up & down the bridge for a few hours & fighting a bunch of huge fish from 20' above the water really takes its toll on you. I guess I forgot how much more difficult bridge fishing is over the past five months of fishing from a boat & the past couple months of chasing bulls in the yak! 

*What Were We Throwing?*
Both Johnny & I were throwing 1/2 oz. Golden Eye jigheads paired with various colors of Matrix & Vortex shad paddletails. Although nearly every color was producing, the two hot colors for the night were definitely Kamikaze & Tiger Bait. Most of the fish that we landed & hooked up to were found by walking the bridge & searching the light strip for cruising bulls. The key, last night anyways, was to cast 8'-10' in front of the cruisers & rip it a few times to get their attention, then let it fall. Almost all of our hits last night came while the Matrix/Vortex was falling. Let the bait do the work for you! 

*Tally for the night:*

*Me:* 36'' bull, 36.5'' bull, & a monstrous 41'' bull 
*Johnny:* 38.75'' bull
*Caleb:* Bailed

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's the rest of the photos!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh yeah, I really love this photo of my 41'' one as well. Was messing around with a new photo editing program that I purchased & I think this looks pretty sick.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

bro you sure got that peirs number hahaha beast dude very impressive lots of people fish that pier and only catch a buzz. Cool report


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Are any local shops carrying Matrix? You guys are great salesmen, I need some new soft plastics and I'm intrigued. Great report as always, nothing beats the excitement of sight fishing.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

FenderBender said:


> Are any local shops carrying Matrix? You guys are great salesmen, I need some new soft plastics and I'm intrigued. Great report as always, nothing beats the excitement of sight fishing.


I promise you that you won't regret trying Matrix! Avalon & Academy both have a stock of them, although Academy is kinda limited. I'm gonna talk to the guys at Tight Lines tomorrow & see if they'd be interested in carrying them. 

& yup, can't beat spring sight fishing for huge reds! Just wait till you see my report from tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks like I'm gonna have to try out there. Want to get the wife on a bill but she won't get in a kayak at night.

Way to get it done!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

duckhunter38135 said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to try out there. Want to get the wife on a bill but she won't get in a kayak at night.
> 
> Way to get it done!


If you guys meet us out there on a night of your choice I PROMISE I can help you get your wife on a bull! & if you think we got it done in this report, just wait till you see my report from last night. Stay tuned...


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I can the Matrix might if take hold of the Forum. I might take my rod and small tackle box down to Orlando and see if the Matrix can do some damage control in the South. 
Great pix and Kewl report and look that those colors.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> I can the Matrix might if take hold of the Forum. I might take my rod and small tackle box down to Orlando and see if the Matrix can do some damage control in the South.
> Great pix and Kewl report and look that those colors.
> Whyme
> Mako My Dayo


DO IT! I'll bet that they kill it down there too, they're killer. Just wait till you see the report for last night that I'm writing right now...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Another awesome report. It's a new era now. In the old days, if a guy tangled up the net or pier gaff, we just made him swim back to the end of the pier or bridge. 

Guess you guys gave him a break because it was night time.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Another awesome report. It's a new era now. In the old days, if a guy tangled up the net or pier gaff, we just made him swim back to the end of the pier or bridge.
> 
> Guess you guys gave him a break because it was night time.


If only it was someone else who screwed up with the net. It may or may not have been yours truly.... :shifty:


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

Great report and some beautiful fish you got there!

Unfortunately, I've not not had any luck pier fishing so far. Probably just because I'm new to the area and I don't know much about saltwater fishing. I've been looking at your pier reports and I feel like I'm really tired of catching pan fish from the drive on pier...

I was hoping to find somebody who could show me a thing or two, but for some reason I can't send any PMs (probably because I've been mostly just browsing through other post without posting anything myself (had nothing to brag about)). If you think that you could share some of your experience with me one night, shoot me an email at [email protected] or a text at 850eight89three165 (Name's Vlad).

By the way, I'm a fellow UWF student, only that I came here from a little bit further than Wisconsin (Ukraine).


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

makats said:


> Great report and some beautiful fish you got there!
> 
> Unfortunately, I've not not had any luck pier fishing so far. Probably just because I'm new to the area and I don't know much about saltwater fishing. I've been looking at your pier reports and I feel like I'm really tired of catching pan fish from the drive on pier...
> 
> ...


Hey Vlad,

I'd be more than happy to have you join us out on the bridge & show you how to catch some big reds. I'll shoot you a text sometime today!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

FenderBender said:


> Are any local shops carrying Matrix? You guys are great salesmen, I need some new soft plastics and I'm intrigued. Great report as always, nothing beats the excitement of sight fishing.


I believe that Tight Lines is going to begin carrying Matrix as well!


----------

